# Value of an NOS 1968 Orange Krate seat???



## Darthvader (Dec 4, 2014)

Just trying figure out what one still in the bag might be worth.Thanks for looking


----------



## vastingray (Dec 4, 2014)

If you could find one or under 2 grand I'd be suprised


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 4, 2014)

He means just the seat, not the whole bike. I would say about $300 possibly more depending if its on ebay and a bidding war starts


----------



## vastingray (Dec 4, 2014)

When was the lat time you saw a NOS 68 orange Krate seat on eBay ?   Never   , they make repos and Pete seas  you can get all day long the more common 69 - 72 NOS seats fetch over a grand


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 5, 2014)

I have never seen a NOS krate seat only stingray NIS seats and I have only seen those at a few hundred. I didn't realize they would go that much


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 5, 2014)

If you put a seat that cost 2k on a 2k Krate is the bike worth 4k?


----------



## vastingray (Dec 5, 2014)

Darthvader said:


> If you put a seat that cost 2k on a 2k Krate is the bike worth 4k?




Ha I wish  that's why most of these collectors  of the high dollar stuff are more parts collectors  than restorers ,here's an NOS seat that I took out of the bag I put it on this bike


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice. Hope that baby does not slide off that hook to the right.


----------



## vastingray (Dec 5, 2014)

Darthvader said:


> Nice. Hope that baby does not slide off that hook to the right.




Haha me too   I've been looking for a NOS 68 orange Krate for years I've never seen one I've seen something someone was trying to sell as one  but it didn't have a reflector tab on it  so  I'm not sure what it was he claims it was a replacement seat ? Whatever that means   Guess just another word for reproduction


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 5, 2014)

I have had a 3 or four nos ones over the years. Most I have seen did not have the reflector bracket welded on. Plus it's easy to spot whether the material is correct on any 68 seat. I have a 68 that's about an 8 altogether. paint is a strong 9. The stripe on the seat is faded and there is a small cut on the side. The bike is  deserving of a seat upgrade but not nos.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 5, 2014)

*Replacement seats didn't have a reflector tab welded on them...*

And I had an NOS Krate striped seat with the small holes for the sissy bar bolts, that would not use the full-floating shocks. That seat was probably an NOS seat.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 5, 2014)

I read somewhere, probably from Charlie that the replacement seats did not have the tab because they poked holes in the seat under it during shipping.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 5, 2014)

Makes sense.


----------



## vastingray (Dec 6, 2014)

There is a used 68 replacement seat on eBay right now  for $825


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 7, 2014)

The conundrum is replacing a seat that has a faded stripe with a small cut on the side and looks good on the bike may not be the smartest thing. Will the bike bring 825.00 to its current value. Even if I get say 200 for the old seat?



vastingray said:


> There is a used 68 replacement seat on eBay right now  for $825


----------



## vastingray (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't think so ,personally I wouldn't want a replacement seat without the reflector bracket if you keep an eye out you may find a nice used original sooner or later


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 10, 2014)

No hurry someday one will turn up. Maybe you will stumble across one and let me know LOL


----------

